# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  building certifier South Brisbane

## stef07

Hi all, 
I am after a Building Certifier for a house raising in Brisbane/Greenslopes.  I prefer someone who is used to dealing with owner builders on a small budget.  Any recommendations? 
Thanks

----------

